# Hawaii Toys for Tots Car Cruise - Nov 30



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Attention all current, former, and future SERCA members. The SE-R Club will once again participate in the Toys for Tots Car Cruise this year after missing last year's event. Even if you are not in the club and have not plans to, come join us for a good cause. As we have in the past, we will be joining with other Nissan and Infiniti car clubs to create a large Nissan contingency. 

The event is scheduled for Sunday, November 30th. Starting point is at "Magic Island" at Ala Moana Beach Park. The cruise begins at 10am however it has been our experience that arriving early to the parking lot would be beneficial in organizing the clubs. Therefore it is suggested that all who plan to participate should attempt to arrive at the parking lot sometime around 7am. 

Remember, this is a charity car cruise. Each person participating in the cruise is asked to bring at least on unopened toy for The Salvation Army's Toys for Tots campaign and canned food for The Hawaii Food Bank. 

After the drop off at Kapiolani Park/Waikiki Shell is completed, the clubs will reconvene at a location that will be announced by early next week. There, Nissan Motor Coproration in Hawaii, Ltd. will have set up an area for all the vehicles to park for a photo op for future use in the Hawaii Nissan Magazine and so we can enjoy a nice picnic together as a big Nissan Family. If you wish to avoid the hassle of looking for lunch between the cruise and the picnic and possibly missing out on the photo op, Bento lunches can be pre-ordered for roughly $6 and will be ready upon arrival at the picnic area. Drinks may not be included. 

More information will be coming in the next week leading up to the event. If you know of someone who owns a Nissan and would like to join the cruise, let them know about it. For those who plan on attending the cruise, the picnic, or both, please respond to this email with the number attending and the number of bentos (if needed) by Monday, November 24. This will be important as NMCH is using these numbers in order to locate our final meeting area as well as their involvement (which is always filled with good stuff to take home). If you may have missed the 24th deadline, let me know anyway and I may be able to forward the information. If you are unable to do that also, no worries, just show up on the day of the cruise and have a good time. 

For pictures of some of our previous Toys for Tots car cruise you can visit these links: 
http://www.serca.org/hawaii/001126_tft.html 
http://www.geocities.com/hawaii_nissans/tft99.html


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the only update for the car cruise unless events necessitates another before the cruise.

Initial meeting time at "Magic Island"/Ala Moana Beach Park for the Nissan group is 6:30-7am. If you cannot make the cruise or the post-cruise gathering, come down early to meet with other Nissan enthusiasts and check out their beloved cars.

For those able to make the cruise, remember to bring at least one unwrapped/unopened toy and at least one can of food to donated to the Salvation Army and Hawaii Food Bank. If you can, bring more as there is rarely enough for those less fortunate.

If you would like to pre-order your lunch (BBQ Beef and Chicken, Mandoo, Spam, and rice Bento) you need to contact me no later than November 25th. There is an understanding with a restaurant in Halawa Valley (B15 Royce's family restaurant) that will open their kitchen so that this order can be completed. If there is too low amount of an order (though there is estimated to be roughly 50 Nissan participating) to make it worthwhile for the business, it is possible that the pre-order will be canceled and everyone will have to find lunch on their own sometime between the cruise and the final gathering area. Drinks are your own responsibility regardless.

The final gathering area after the cruise has been confirmed as Kapiolani Community College. A tent may be provided by Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii, Ltd. and bathroom facilities will be open by way of a generous financial contribution by Fred Wong (Z-club). It is estimated that we will arrive at KCC around 1:30pm.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.
Sincerely,
Darren Calbero 
'91 Sunburned Aztec Red SE-R 
'91 Virgin White SE-R (anniversary gift from my wife)
SE-R Club of America - Hawaii Region Representative 
http://www.SERCA.org
http://www.SERCA.org/Hawaii


----------

